# Hiberation attempts



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

We have had a few hedgehogs with hibernation attempts being posted to the forum lately and I have had a few people contact me lately via email (including a couple of deaths due to hibernation attempts). I wanted to bring the FAQ for hibernation attempts to everyone's attention.

Heat is extremely important to the well being of your hedgehog. Allowing the heat to drop too much can lead to a hibernation attempt and as mentioned above I have already seen a couple of people who have lost their hedgehogs from hibernation attempts. Keeping a steady and adequate heat is extremely important to their well being.

Below is the link in our FAQ sections for hibernation attempts. It includes symptoms to look for and what to do and what not to do.

Take a moment to review the information to ensure you are really prepared. Being prepared before hand will help you react to the situation in a positive way.

viewtopic.php?f=33&t=7474

Also keep in mind that once a hedgehog has attempted hibernation to continue to monitor your hedgehog closely for several weeks afterwards. Risk of URIs and other problems may pop up.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Good reminder to keep a close eye ...what I don't see in that thread and I was wondering about recently is if an hr has gone by with little response and you head to the vet what is it that they will do exactly? What is the best course of action if you have to see an on call vet? They may know zero...and knowing what to tell them to do is important for all of us in those circumstances. 

and....if the vet doesn't get a response then what happens? how does that play out? Do they recommend to euth after a certain time? How long is too soon ? too late?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you for writing this. From the threads I've found, it's been quite a bit of inadequate heating set ups, or thinking that the central heat in their house is good enough for them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for reinforcing this issue. I posted about it a month or so ago, but not sure how much notice was taken of it. I don't remember this being such a big issue last year, and can't remember if I just didn't notice it, or if it's more common this year from crappy pet store and backyard breeder advice being given out to new owners.


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

I found this site after I received my hedgehog. That's what happens with hedgehogs as presents. We had a space heater with a thermostat on it, and the gift was a combo from several people so included a tote for the little pig --sterilite 50 gallon and bedding and some food. We bought the heating rig CHE with the reptitemp500 and 8.5 inch dome with dimmable capability, but I didn't buy a digital thermometer --I thought the reptitemp500 allowed me to set a tempt scale and have the temp stay in that area. I have ordered one of those. 

I am reading the thread and rereading the thread, because I don't want Mary Harly Poppins to die suddenly from something I failed to to. I weighed her last night and she weighs 212 grams. 

Well thanks for the thread you linked.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I think that hedgies are getting to become more popular and more known as pets, especially now that they've started appearing in commercials too. So I've noticed the higher numbers of new owners this year as well, as opposed to the previous years. There's definitely much more this year than last. 

Alsohere- you may want to exchange the 8.5 to a 10. It allows for the heat to spread easier. And don't forget to drill holes into the bin for ventilation.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It does seem like they are gaining popularity. HHC is at or near the top on all the search engines, that draws a lot of new people here too.


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

Would love to exchange the unit --8.5 for a 10-- but the reality is I bought it off Amazon, and I am not mobile. I am little on the housebound side of things. There is no top on the pen, so I don't know if drilling holes is required. Maybe it is? I don't have the top on it, even though there is another animal in the house --a disabled cat. He can't get into the pen. So, if the top is always off do holes need to be drilled.

Since I can't exchange the 8.5 for a 10, should I order another 8.5? I have a 150watt heat emitter going into the 8.5, but I don't want Harly to hibernate. I am also getting the heating pad --microwave one. I will put it in each night in case of power failures where I don't wake up. I am thinking of getting a Vivarium Electronics VE-300 Thermostat, because I think I can hook it up to a battery back up unit so if the power goes out Harly is good.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

For a recommendation I would put a top on the cage and then drill ventilation holes. Even if nothing can get in, hedgies can be escape artist when they want and have been known to scale pretty high sides with no visible way of how they did it. If you can't exchange the 8.5 then you could always get a back up in case for some reason that one won't maintain the temps you want


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

The sides are over 20 inches. I am going to have to get a different cage, because I can't put a lid on a plastic container. Especially using a CHE. I maybe could make some sort of wire top, but I don't know.

If anyone knows a good cage that meets these approximate dimensions then I'll try and get it: 36'' length x 22'' width 

I don't know maybe someone out knows of something. I don't know enough about C and C, nor am I able to go to stores and things to get stuff like a normal person, so....


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Just bumping this up as I asked some important questions above and had hoped someone could shed some light on them as there is little to no info available.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

alsohere said:


> The sides are over 20 inches. I am going to have to get a different cage, because I can't put a lid on a plastic container. Especially using a CHE. I maybe could make some sort of wire top, but I don't know.
> 
> If anyone knows a good cage that meets these approximate dimensions then I'll try and get it: 36'' length x 22'' width
> 
> I don't know maybe someone out knows of something. I don't know enough about C and C, nor am I able to go to stores and things to get stuff like a normal person, so....


Yes, you can easily put a wire lid on a plastic bin. Measure your bin, length by width and go to Home Depot and buy a piece of wire closet shelving that is a couple of inches larger than your bin dimensions. Drill 3-4 holes along the back upper lip of the bin and using plastic zip ties, make hinges for the back edge of the shelving. The front turn down part is the front of the lid. You can wire your CHE setup on top of the lid and it is perfectly safe and sturdy as long as you have the shelving zipped along the back.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Hissy fit, supportive care. I would expect the vet's office to continue to warm the hedgehog, monitor its vital signs, and provide supportive care, whether that is through fluids, keeping it it in an ICU, or medication to jump start the system I do not know. It would depend on what the vet feels is going on and how to best support the animal to try to pull it through the attempt. I would also expect the veterinarian to determine the cause of the hibernation attempt, if it was indeed from the animal getting chilled or if there is another illness that weakened the hedgehog.


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

Nancy said:


> alsohere said:
> 
> 
> > The sides are over 20 inches. I am going to have to get a different cage, because I can't put a lid on a plastic container. Especially using a CHE. I maybe could make some sort of wire top, but I don't know.
> ...


THANKS... I will have someone go get the supplies. I think I have a few days before it is absolutely necessary to get the top, but I will send someone.

We suspended the CHE from the ceiling, so it cannot touch the plastic, but setting it on top will be easier.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> Hissy fit, supportive care. I would expect the vet's office to continue to warm the hedgehog, monitor its vital signs, and provide supportive care, whether that is through fluids, keeping it it in an ICU, or medication to jump start the system I do not know. It would depend on what the vet feels is going on and how to best support the animal to try to pull it through the attempt. I would also expect the veterinarian to determine the cause of the hibernation attempt, if it was indeed from the animal getting chilled or if there is another illness that weakened the hedgehog.


Thanks...good to know! I wonder when it gets to that point what the odd of bringing them back out are. I hope I never have to find out :?


----------

